# Abusive wife



## rdm666 (Oct 2, 2012)

Some advice please.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Divorce her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

How is she abusive?

Verbally, physically, emotionally, sexually?


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Details?


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

yes, details please


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Nobody can do anything to you twice that you don't permit, so if you are abused, you are a co-conspirator in your own victimization. Don't like how your wife treats you? Quit tolerating it. I assume you have feet. You can use them to walk or to kick someone's behind.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

No way in hell would I ever be with an abusive woman, much less stay with one. I find the idea of being "abused" by a woman to be beyond absurd.

Every second you stay you are choosing to be a willing victim of your own abuse.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

How are you being abused?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

jaquen said:


> No way in hell would I ever be with an abusive woman, much less stay with one. I find the idea of being "abused" by a woman to be beyond absurd.
> 
> Everyone second you stay you are choosing to be a willing victim of your own abuse.


Fear does play a big part in cases like this. Its not so easy to walk away when it could me the abuser might end your life for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Gaia said:


> Fear does play a big part in cases like this. Its not so easy to walk away *when it could me the abuser might end your life for it*.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Which, while sadly a more common occurrence with women in an abusive relationship, is almost non-existent with male victims of abuse. 

Unless the OP clarifies that his life is in danger from a crazed maniac of a wife, I can't assume that his situation is one of the extremely rare cases of a physically abusive relationship where the man's life is in danger.


----------



## ShawnD (Apr 2, 2012)

1) Wait until January.
2) Give her a roofie.
3) Throw her into a snowbank without a jacket.
4) Let winter take care of her.

To be fair, I give this same answer to everyone. My friend was asking how she could get her retard boyfriend to move out and I told her basically the same thing, except it included changing the locks in the middle of January so he can't come inside. He can't wait outside all night either since it drops to around -30C at night.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

jaquen said:


> Which, while sadly a more common occurrence with women in an abusive relationship, is almost non-existent with male victims of abuse.
> 
> Unless the OP clarifies that his life is in danger from a crazed maniac of a wife, I can't assume that his situation is one of the extremely rare cases of a physically abusive relationship where the man's life is in danger.


i think women kill husbands more than most people think however. i have read a few news pieces of women killing their husbands.
They kill their kids to. I think many people dont understand it. i read the statistics on it once and it was more common than you would imagine. It just isnt as publicized for some reason.


----------

